# Tetraplant Complete



## thejesmonddingo (18 Dec 2007)

I'm setting up a 10g tank,with this substrate,my tap water is ph 6.2 and very soft,I've put  a couple of harlequins in to cycle it,but the ph and hardness are rising,I've covered the Tetraplant with Unipac Aqua Gravel,which I assumed was inert.Why is my ph and hardness increasing,is it the gravel.
     Ian


----------



## Themuleous (18 Dec 2007)

Could be the tetraplant substrate but Ive not heard of it rising the GH and there is no mention of it buffering the water on their website.  Looks like its probably the gravel, which more than likely contains some form of lime, which will be increasing the hardness.

Sam


----------



## Garuf (18 Dec 2007)

I'm most likely wrong but could it possibly be co2 being given up?


----------



## Themuleous (18 Dec 2007)

CO2 shouldn't affect the water chemistry, well not that way anyway.  If anything CO2 reduces KH a bit but it takes a fair while.

Sam


----------



## thejesmonddingo (18 Dec 2007)

I've tried putting vinegar on the gravel,with no obvious effect,but I can't think of another explanation.
     ian


----------



## Ed Seeley (18 Dec 2007)

I've got Tetraplant Complete in my cube and the stuff I've got certainly doesn't raise the hardness that I've noticed.  Using RO water, DIY CO2 and inert sand the pH is around 5.8 - 6 all the time.  Last time I measured it TDS was down to 80 as I've cut back the ferts for a while!

If there is only a trace of calcerous material in the gravel vinegar may not be strong enough to see any fizzing.  Try soaking some of it in RO or distilled water and test the GH, KH and maybe the pH after a few days to see what differences there are.


----------



## beeky (19 Dec 2007)

I agree with ed. Vinegar is always mentioned for testing gravel and rocks but is seldom strong enough to show up anything. Try using kettle/bathroom descaler on it, that should show it!


----------



## Themuleous (19 Dec 2007)

Thats an interesting idea Beeky, does lime fizzle whet you add de-limescale to it?

Worth remembering that one

Sam


----------



## Dave Spencer (19 Dec 2007)

If you have a nitrate test kit that contains two reagent bottles, I believe the second bottle is Nitric acid.

Dave.


----------

